# Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute,

ein Freund hat mich vorhin angerufen und um Rat gebeten. Und da ich keine Antwort habe, Stelle ich hier meine Frage.

Kurz gesagt: Wie oft darf man von der selben Person kontrolliert werden, bevor es als Schikane gilt?

Folgender Hintergrund.
Mein Kollege hat letztens ein Schreiben von einer Person aus dem Vorstand seines Angelvereins bekommen. In dem Schreiben wurden ihm Dinge untersagt, die weder gegen geltendes Recht oder noch gegen die Regeln des Vereins verstoßen. Er darf diese Dinge nicht machen, denn man hätte "gehört" das er diese machen wollen würde. 
Nach einem klärenden Gespräch mit dem restlichen Vorstand war das Thema schnell aus der Welt geschafft. Vorerst.

Heute ist mein Kollege wieder am Wasser und wird direkt von der besagten Person kontrolliert. Und das noch bevor er sein Waller Equipment aufbauen konnte. Bis hier hin wäre es kein Problem, wäre der Kontrolleur nicht direkt auf Konfrontationskurs gegangen. Er hat ihm direkt angedroht, er könne ihn so oft Kontrollieren wie er will und er müsse dann auch jedes Mal seine ganzen Ruten aus dem Wasser holen. Wer auf Waller angelt, weiß wie aufwändig so etwas ist.
Dass der Kontrolleur meinen Kollegen auf den Kieker hat, haben wir in den vergangenen Tagen durch mehrere Aktionen mittlerweile mitbekommen. Das es eine Schikane ist um ihm das Angeln zu vermiesen schließe ich mittlerweile nicht mehr aus.

Nur wie sieht es da rechtlich aus? Darf er jetzt den Abend/die Nacht mehrfach Kontrollieren kommen und ihn dazu zwingen seine Ruten aus dem Wasser zu holen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

welches Bundesland?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Niedersachsen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

ok, ich geh mal nachhaken - aber sind Feiertage, könnte dauern....
Vielleicht weiss jemand ja schon so Bescheid ohne dass er wie ich nachfragen muss..


----------



## Promachos (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hallo!

Meiner Meinung hat das Problem zwei Ebenen.

Ebene 1: Die rechtliche Situation
Dazu kann nur der Fachmann was sagen, der die aktuelle Rechtsprechung kennt. Generell gehe ich davon aus, dass es keine exakt definierte Zahl an Kontrollen gibt und ein Kontrolleur zunächst in seinem Handeln recht frei ist. Es müsste ja - genau genommen - keine Zahl, sondern ein Quotient (Anzahl der Kontrollen pro Zeiteinheit) existieren.

Ebene 2: Die "kommunikative" Komponente
Der Kontrolleur scheint ja im Auftrag des Vereins tätig zu sein. Wenn man nicht unbedingt scharf auf einen Prozess ist, um die Sache zu klären, sollte man das Gespräch mit dem Vorstand suchen und ihm die Situation schildern. Nach deiner Erzählung kann man mit dem doch reden.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hallo!

Einen Tipp habe ich noch, der mir vor Jahrzehnten sehr geholfen hat. Ich wurde mal in meinem damaligen Angelverein eine Zeit lang extrem häufig kontrolliert, weil ihnen meine Zanderfänge verdächtig vorkamen. Erlaubt war nur das Angeln mit einer Rute und mit totem Köfi und man hatte mich im Verdacht, mit zwei Ruten und lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln.
Zeitweise stand der Kontrolleur schon hinter mir, bevor ich die Rute ausgebracht hatte. Er ließ mich dann auswerfen, um sofort danach mit seiner Kontrollaktion ("Rute raus, Köderkontrolle"!) zu beginnen.

Ich war immer extrem freundlich (obwohl ich innerlich gekocht habe) und natürlich war nie etwas zu beanstanden. Nach einigen Wochen hörten die Kontrollen auf und ich wurde nur noch wie die anderen Angler auch - also sehr selten - kontrolliert.
Hätte ich jedesmal das HB-Männchen gemacht und dem Kontrolleur gezeigt, wie mich seine Aktionen nerven, hätte er das bestimmt viel länger durchgezogen. Aber so hat er bald die Lust verloren - man darf nicht vergessen, dass dieses Vorgehen für den Kontrollierenden mit erheblichem Aufwand (Zeit, Anfahrt, "Stress") verbunden ist.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

unschön, klar.


andererseits: nur weil, z.b., bei der letzten kontrolle kein lebender köfi dran hing muss das ja bei der aktuellen nicht sein...
also ruten raus, wenn der herr das verlangt.

der herr ist ja offensichtlich ein vereinseigener kontrolletti: 
beschwerde führen und im zweifel mifi dem verein.

allgemein stört mich an deinem themastart das rumgeschwurbel um dies&jenes&vorstand. lichte mal den nebel, was wurde denn da schriftlich untersagt?




Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ...Kurz gesagt: Wie oft darf man von der  selben Person kontrolliert werden, bevor es als Schikane  gilt?...




ich denke mal ewig und drei tage.
schikane könntest du höchstens bei amtlichen geltend machen, bewiesen werden müsste das wohl auch.

bei einem vereins"kollegen" seh ich noch schwärzer, da greifen seilschaften...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

§ 56 Abs 3 Nds FischG beschränkt sich erstmal auf ein "Jederzeit" und kein wie oft.

Was nach meinem Empfinden aber nicht heisst,das damit eine generelle Verhältnissmäßigkeit ausgeschlossen ist(gilt nahezu überall im Recht)

Im Gegenteil..das dümmste was man als FA (mit ausgeprägter Profilneurose) anstellen kann,ist das verfolgen und maßregeln  aufgrund rein pers.Aversionen..was aber zu beweisen wäre.

Interessanter wäre auch ein Einblick in den offiziellen Leitfaden für FA..müsste es für Nds doch auch geben ?

Da dürfte es einen Passus zur Ordnungsgemässen Durchführung
einer Kontrolle geben.

I.d.R. müssen Kontrollen auf höflich/sachlicher Ebene stattfinden.

Bei nahezu auf eine Person fixierten Permanentkontrollen ohne(!) konkreten Anhaltspunkt/best.Verdacht,verlässt und verletzt der FA diese Richtlinie.

Soweit die Theorie..

Wobei Papier ja bekanntlich geduldig ist und Theorie und Praxis da auch meist an der Beweisführung für Schikane scheitern.

Bei amtl.bestellten FA,lässt sich  meist leichter dagegen vorgehen.
Bei den Vereinsinternen der hiesigen Verbandsstrecken,
empfiehlt der LFV auch am besten  eine offizielle Beschwerde
zum Hergang/Ablauf beim Verband.Man geht dem dann nach. Das klappt sogar..[emoji4] 

Für Interne mit "eigenen" Gewässern gelten diese Richtlinien im Kontrollalltag i.d.R. zwar auch,nur kommt da wie Jose schon schrieb,das Seilschaftendenken zum tragen.

Eine Vereinskrähe hackt der anderen..und so ähnlich.

Was hat der Kumpel vorgehabt bzw was wird da gemunkelt?

Wallerangeln..würde mal ad hoc auf "untote" Köfis tippen?[emoji6]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Was ich unabhängig von der rechtlichen Lage einfach machen würde: Mal einen Kollegen mit ans Wasser nehmen als Zeuge und dann mit dem gesamten Vorstand sprechen. Vorher auch mit anderen Mitgliedern falls möglich sprechen....vielleicht haben die ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht.

Eventuell auch die Kontrolle verweigern und weiter angeln. Dann verschwindet er oder ruft die Polizei / Vorstand oder wen auch immer...im zweiten Fall werden die dem sicherlich ans Herz legen so ein Verhalten zu unterlassen...vor allem, wenn man noch wen hat der das Mobbing (nenne ich mal so) bestätigen kann.


----------



## lute (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Folgender Hintergrund.
> Mein Kollege hat letztens ein Schreiben von einer Person aus dem Vorstand seines Angelvereins bekommen. In dem Schreiben wurden ihm Dinge untersagt, die weder gegen geltendes Recht oder noch gegen die Regeln des Vereins verstoßen. Er darf diese Dinge nicht machen, denn man hätte "gehört" das er diese machen wollen würde.



;+;+;+

Ich bezweifel, dass es irgendwo festgelegt ist, wie oft er kontrolliert werden darf. Folgt er immer brav den Anweisungen und bleibt dabei freundlich, dürfte es nicht lange dauern, bis der Kontrolleur das Interesse verliert.


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Klingt ja ganz so, als wolle man den Welsangler aus dem Verein rausekeln.
Sehr unschön. 
Die Empfehlung zu zweit ans Wasser zu gehen um einem Zeugen dabei zu haben halte ich für sinnvoll.
In Vereinssatzungen wird ja ganz gerne auf eine kameradschaftliche Umgangsweise gepocht...da könnte man ansetzen.
Und natürlich die Eignung der Kontrollperson in Frage stellen. Eine schikanierende Wiederholung von Kontrollen, die nur dem Zwecke dient den Angler mürbe zu machen, stellt in meinen Augen eine Behinderung der Ausübung des (eingeschränkten) Fischereirechts dar.

Im Zweifel mit dem Vorstand mal sprechen und dann ggf. die Kontrollen durch den Vereinsdeppen verweigern. 
Ist ja eine rein privatrechtliche Angelegenheit, weder Ordnungswidrigkeit noch Straftat. Mit Rückendeckung des Vorstandes, der wahrscheinlich für die "Ahndung" von "Verstößen" gegen die eigenen "Spielregeln" zuständig ist, kann da nichts passieren.

Auch interessant wäre es zu erfahren welche Kontrollbefugnisse denn dem Vereinsaufseher zustehen...
Ruten aus dem Wasser holen ist ja schon nicht ohne...das wird doch sicher im Erlaubnisschein, der Gewässerordnung oder der Satzung stehen...also irgendwo, wo dein Kollege es mit seiner Unterschrift akzeptiert hat.
Es gibt ja durchaus "Kontrolleure" die keine Ahnung haben, welche Rechte ihnen zustehen (auch amtlich verpflichtete, ja ist traurig...), aber sehr viel Meinung haben...


----------



## Ein_Angler (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Bei uns regelt man sowas mit deutlichen Worten, erst bleibt man freundlich, wird der Kontroletti unangenehm bekommt er seine Retoure. Und zwar das ich ihn spätestens nach der dritten Kontrolle hintereinander nur noch ignoriere und ihm klar mache das er bloss das Weite suchen solle. Greift das nicht, geht man zum Vorstand und beschwert sich einfach jedes mal über den Kontrolleur, und zwar pingelig bis zum geht nicht mehr, für jeden kleinen Mist wird er an den Pranger gestellt.


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Kollege hat letztens ein Schreiben von einer Person aus dem  Vorstand seines Angelvereins bekommen. In dem Schreiben wurden ihm Dinge  untersagt, die weder gegen geltendes Recht oder noch gegen die Regeln  des Vereins verstoßen. Er darf diese Dinge nicht machen, denn man hätte  "gehört" das er diese machen wollen würde...




bevor hier wieder der eine und der andere seine mächtige revolutionäre einstellung zu kontrollettis allgemein und im besonderen ventiliert, da verweise ich doch mal auf die ersten überlegten antworten UND da hätte ich doch gern mehr infos zu der vorgeschichte, die es ja offensichtlich gab.

bislang alles nur nebel - evtl. sogar vernebelt...

allgemein: kontrolle ist immer, überall und jederzeit das, was sie ist: kontrolle. die zu verweigern, naja, viel spaß...


bleiben wir auf dem boden der bislang unbekannten tatsachen. butter bei die fische, lieber TE.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Wie oft darf man von der selben Person kontrolliert werden, bevor es als Schikane gilt?
> 
> 
> Nur wie sieht es da rechtlich aus? Darf er jetzt den Abend/die Nacht mehrfach Kontrollieren kommen und ihn dazu zwingen seine Ruten aus dem Wasser zu holen?



Du gehst vom falschen Ansatz aus..
Du nennst es nur Schikane.

Dein Kumpel hat eine Angelberechtigung.
Wenn die Wiederholte Kontrolle Ihm diesem Recht abhält und nichts bringt, wird Ihm dieses Recht entzogen.
Ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher ob Dein Kumpel überhaupt seine Angeln rausholen muss.
Ich denke aber das sollte man schon machen um Zweifel und Mistrauen vorzubeugen.
Aber so etwas einzufordern, für so etwas braucht es umgekehrt auch einen begründeten Verdacht, und eine Entschuldigung wenn das dann unbegründet war.

Ganz sicher braucht Er das aber nicht wiederholt zuzulassen.
Weil das ja immer eine Störung seines Rechtes ist dort zu fischen.
Das ist ganz klar ein Rechtsbruch und keine Schikane mehr.
Da sollte der Herr.K oder Auftragsgeber aufpassen das man Ihn/Sie nicht umgekehrt rechtlich angeht.
Da wird so wie es klingt Jemand Sein Recht entzogen weil man Ihm unbewiesen Rechtsbruch unterstellt.
So etwas kann sicher nach hinten losgehen, wenn der Angler dann beweist das Er wohl gezielt von seinem Recht abgehalten wird da zu Angeln.


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mein Kollege hat letztens ein Schreiben von einer Person aus dem Vorstand seines Angelvereins bekommen. In dem Schreiben wurden ihm Dinge untersagt, die weder gegen geltendes Recht oder noch gegen die Regeln des Vereins verstoßen. Er darf diese Dinge nicht machen, denn man hätte "gehört" das er diese machen wollen würde.
> Nach einem klärenden Gespräch mit dem restlichen Vorstand war das Thema schnell aus der Welt geschafft.



Inwiefern war es aus der Welt geschafft? Hat er dem Vorstand klar gemacht, dass die untersagten Dinge rechtens sind, oder hat man sich drauf geeinigt, dass er diese untersagten Dinge zukünftig unterlässt, bzw noch nie gemacht hat??


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wallerangeln..würde mal ad hoc auf "untote" Köfis tippen?[emoji6]


Definitiv nicht, denn das wäre rechtlich ja verboten.
Es gab nie Probleme oder Verwendung von lebendigen Köderfischen.



Jose schrieb:


> bislang alles nur nebel - evtl. sogar vernebelt...
> [...]
> bleiben wir auf dem boden der bislang unbekannten tatsachen. butter bei die fische, lieber TE.


Kein Problem.
Er selber ist ein guter Welsangler in dem Verein und einer der wenigen (glaube sogar der einzige) mit Fischen bis über 2 Meter. 

Jetzt hat er die Tage Post bekommen, er würde Guiding an den Gewässer anbieten wollen, was aber vollkommener Quatsch ist. Dies wäre der besagten Person zu Ohren gekommen, weshalb er es zu unterlassen hat. Geklärt wurde es in soweit, dass er mit dem Vorstand gesprochen und sich erklärt hat. Man hätte schließlich auch vorher das Gespräch suchen können anstatt "auf hören sagen" so ein Schreiben zu versenden. Schließlich kennt man sich ja gut.

Das Schreiben wurde von der Person verfasst, die ihn auch kürzlich unfreundlich kontrolliert hat.

Kurz vor der Kontrolle und kurz nach dem Schreiben ist dann auch ein weiteres Schreiben vom Verein auf Facebook veröffentlicht worden, wonach auf einmal das Abspannen auf Wels verboten worden ist. Das Schreiben ist mittlerweile wieder entfernt worden, der Verbot des Abspannens wurde ihm aber dennoch auch noch einmal bei der Kontrolle nahe gelegt. (Allerdings gab es zu dieser spontanen Regel bisher keine Schriftstücke an die Mitglieder.)

----
Das alles ist innerhalb weniger Tage geschehen.
Besagter Kontrolleuer ist u.a. mit zwei Anglern gut befreundet, die sich mit meinem Kollegen nicht gut verstehen. Das typische gezanke zwischen den Anglern, die sich nichts gönnen.... ich werde es nie verstehen #c


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Unschön. Ich wünsche einen möglichst friedlichen Ausgang. Krieg am Wasser braucht wirklich kein Mensch.

Angeln und angeln lassen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Unschön.



Armselig ist das

Das so eine Pfeife als FA eingesetzt wird,zeugt auch nicht wirklich von Intelligenz


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Angeln und angeln lassen.



Mein Reden. Bin froh das es mich nicht trifft.
Vermute eh, dass es im Sand irgendwann verläuft.
Immer an die Regeln halten, dann verliert sich das Interesse.


----------



## hanzz (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Angeln und angeln lassen.



Aber auch:

(Nicht) fangen und fangen lassen [emoji6]


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Guiding



Dass bei vermeintlichem Guiding die Ruten gehoben werden müssen, ist eine arge Schikane.

Außer es wäre Vollkontakt-Wallerfischen mit Kundschaft als Köder?


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Dennoch bleibt ein bitterer Beigeschmack, wenn Angler so miteinander umgehen. Läßt einen Außenstehenden erheblich an der Persönlichkeit des FA zweifeln, weil ist schon grenzwertig.
Manchmal soll ja ein Bierchen und ein offenes direktes Gespräch mehr helfen , aber solange es bei *einer* täglichen Kontrolle bleibt, ist der FA wohl auch noch im Recht, mehrmalige Kontrollen durch den gleichen FA sind dann aber schon Schikane.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hallo,

ist schon sehr lange her, da fischte ich als jugendlicher Gastangler
an einer schönen Strecke im Allgäu. Da wurde ich am ersten Tag 7 mal kontrolliert, allerdings jedesmal von jemand anderem, das war schon heftig. Am Abend erzählte ich das dem Inhaber der Pension, der dort auch im Gemeinderat war. Ab dem nächsten Tag wurde ich für die restlichen zwei Wochen überhaupt nicht mehr kontrolliert - kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, daß ich alle Fischereiaufseher schon durch hatte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ukel (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

So, hab mal den Leitfaden für Fischereiaufseher Niedersachsen durchforstet, ist die Version von 2003, aber so viel grundsätzliches dürfte nicht verändert sein. Ich gebe das mal sinngemäß teilweise wieder, wobei zu bedenken ist, dass man z. T. sehr genau die einzelnen Sachverhalte anschauen muss:
Es gibt keine Regelung, wie oft einzelne Angler kontrolliert werden sollen oder können, nur dass regelmäßig Kontrollen an Gewässern durchgeführt werden sollten, alle 1-3 Tage. Ein Fischereiaufseher darf erstmal nur Dinge kontrollieren, die mit dem Fischereirecht zusammenhängen, u.a. ob jemand geschützte oder untermaßige Fische als Köder nutzt. In seine Befugnisse gehört NICHT, zu kontrollieren, ob jemand mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, denn das unterliegt nicht dem Fischereirecht, sondern dem Tierschutzgesetz! Hierfür hat der Fischereiaufseher keine Sonderbefugnisse! Er KANN derartigen Handlungen nachgehen (es ist auch wünschenswert), aber er kann hier nicht in seiner Funktion als FA tätig werden, heißt wiederum, dass er keine Sonderbefugnisse hat. Das mal als Beispiel, wie kompliziert das Recht der Fischereiaufsicht geregelt ist.
Korrektheit:Wichtig ist, dass ein FA seine Befugnisse exakt kennt und nicht überschreitet und seine Pflichten genau einhält. "Zeigt sich der FA dazu nicht in de Lage, ist seine persönliche Eignung nicht gegeben, so dass seine Bestellung durch die Gemeinde widerrufen werden MUSS (Abschn. II Nr. 2 Abs. 4 AB-Nds FischG)". Dieses Mal so an Hinweis.
Höflichkeit: Weiterhin gibt es einen Passus für den höflichen Umgang von FA mit zu kontrollierenden Personen, hier mal ein paar Passagen: "um die unvermeidliche Störung bei der Fischereiausübung möglichst gering zu halten, ist es besonders wichtig, dass sich die Aufsichtsperson streng an die Regeln der Höflichkeit halten", und Achtung: "Schikane ist eines FA unwürdig und sollte-wenn sie des Öfteren vorkommt- stets zum Widerruf der Bestellung durch die Gemeinde führen". Zeugen für ein ungebührendes Verhalten solcher Personen wären ganz klar immens wichtig.

Natürlich gibt dieser Leitfaden noch mehr her, sollten mal nur ein paar Beispiele sein, dass es für ALLE Seiten gewisse Spielregeln gibt. Ich denke, hinter den Machenschaften eures speziellen FA steht noch andere ( wichtige ) Personen des Vereins, so dass hier ein sicherlich diplomatisches Vorgehen sinnvoll ist. Aber Dinge, wie du beschrieben hast, gehen auf diese Weise sicherlich nicht. Vielleicht sollte man das nochmal mit den betreffenden Personen besprechen.


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Da aberdas Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches in vielen Fischereigesetzen wörtlich genannt ist, hat sich die
Situation aber schon deutlich geändert, das echt hat der FA.
Aber wie das umgesetzt wird, bedarf schon eines gewissen 
Feingefühls und Sachkenntnis. 
Immerhin wird ja damit die Wirkung der Falle wenn auch für kurze Zeit stark eingeschränkt, aber ich glaube, das Recht hat er.
Es geht hier aber mehr um die Art und Weise des Umgangs.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ukel (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@Revilo: 
1. ist der lebende köderfisch in NDS unter gewissen Voraussetzungen erlaubt
2. sollte es als Beispiel dienen, dass die Fischeteiaufsicht nicht ganz so einfach abläuft
Und 3. habe ich auch einiges zum Verhalten bei der Fischereikontrolle geschrieben

Und bitte mal genauer lesen, es geht um gewisse Befugnisse, die ein FA nicht hat, wenn es um den lebenden köderfisch geht


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@ukel
http://www.angler-seiten.de/gesetze-und-verordnungen/gesetze-und-verordnungen-niedersachsen-4/
Ist doch eindeutig geregelt, er darf es, er darf die Fanggeräte und sogar die Fahrzeuge überprüfen siehe Pkt. II Fischereiaufseher
Aber ich will mich ja nicht streiten, im Zweifelsfall bekommt er , der FA, hier bei entsprechender Argumentation sogar Recht.
Trotzdem sind wir uns ja einig, das hier offenbar Verhaltensweisen an den Tag gelegt werden,die die Ausübung der Funktion sehr fraglich erscheinen lassen.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

zu unterscheiden sind auch hier Vereinsaufseher (praktisch keine Rechte ) und bestellte Aufseher von der Gemeinde etc., für die das von Revilo Geschriebene zutreffen würde. 

So oder so machen solche leider oft durchgeknallten Hilfssheriffs und Blockwarte allen vernünftigeren Aufsehen unnötig das Leben schwer..


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Für mich hört sich das nach einem hilflosen und misslungenen Versuch an, den Kollegen von seinem Guiding abzubringen.
Wird wohl zu schwierig sein ihm dieses einwandfrei nach zu weisen, wie auch wenn es nicht öffentlich beworben wird, sondern nur unter der Hand ein paar Taler rüberkommen?
Wahrscheinlich wieder einer der mit den Fischen seiner Vereinskollegen ins Geschäft  kommen will!
Unlogisch dabei ist, dass Kontrollen stattfinden und der Kerl alleine am Wasser sitzt?
Würde ja eher Sinn machen wenn "Kundschaft" dabei ist,  so er denn tatsächlich alleine war ,was wir alle nicht wissen, sieht es schon nach Schikane aus.

Jürgen


----------



## schumi9 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Oje Sachen gibts...
Also wenn ich mir einer so regelmäßigen Kontrolle sicher sein kann, möglichst noch zeitnah nach Ankunft am Wasser, würde ich es mit nem Späßchen versuchen.
Ruten ohne Haken, dafür ne Flasche vom eigens bevorzugtem Getränk einschlaufen und ab damit ins Wasser. Wenn nun Köderkontrolle erfolgen soll, kann man sich zunächst etwas zieren und Kontrolletti bissel in Stimmung bringen. Kann man vielseitig ausschmücken so wie man mag und gelaunt ist. Viel Spaß !


----------



## Rollei35 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hat Dein Kollege sich mal alle Dokumente, einschließlich Perso, vom FA zeigen lassen? Das wäre die erste Gegenkontrolle mit kleiner Einschüchterung. 

Dann herausfinden, ob er von der Gemeinde bestellt worden ist. Einmal solltest Du dabei sein, bzw ein anderer Zeuge. Ideal Tonmitschnitt oder gar Videoaufnahme. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten mit Handy usw. Danach zur Gemeinde und den Vorfall melden und zu Not halt den weiteren Beweis (Ton oder Video) vorzeigen. 

Mindestens ein Zeuge ist für Deinen Kollegen das Wichtigste. Vielleicht sollte er die nächsten Wochen mindestens zu zweit dort angeln, dann verläuft sich das womöglich. Oder sie wollen dann der Guiding Sache nachgehen, wobei da nix zu beweisen sein wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Mit Ton und Videoaufnahmen bewegt man sich aber schon wieder auf dünnem Eis.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ich habe heute das positive Gegenbeispiel erlebt. Hab zum 1. mal zwei Gastangler mit an mein Hausgewässer genommen und dann kam ein Kontrolleur vom Verein, den ich nur vom sehen her kenne und weil er weiß, dass bei mir immer alles in Ordnung ist wollte er von keinem die Karte sehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Wenn man es nicht öffentlich macht, sondern nur als "Beweis" sollte das kein Problem sein...und bei Videoaufnahmen, wenn mans nicht zu offensichtlich macht (als Angelvideo tarnen) kann man doch nichts dafür, wenn auf einmal zufällig der FA durch Bild huscht  Ist der Kram jedenfalls erstmal drauf hat man zumindest ein Druckmittel...


----------



## Revilo62 (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@Laichzeit
da bin ich aber sowas von bei Dir, das Eis ist so dünn
Verstoß gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte des FA, zumal keine Straftat vorliegt oder vereitelt werden soll und Tonmitschnitte muss vorher angekündigt werden 

Wenn er es ausräumen möchte, dann nur im persönlichen Gespräch oder in einem Gespräch zusammen mit den entsprechenden Behörden, soweit ich das Fischereirecht NDS richtig gelesen habe, muss ein FA amtlich bestellt sein

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

gäbe doch ne ganz einfache lösung: der "gestalkte" kollege geht eben nur noch alleine oder mit vereinsmitgliedern.
dann sollte sich der guiding-verdacht erübrigen.

denn, das wissen wir ja alle, der gestalkte kollege hatte sowas niemals vor.


----------



## Ukel (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@Revilo (und Thomas):
Danke für deinen Link, aber dort ist die Version von 1978 aufgeführt, wo das meiste zwar auch noch heute Gültigkeit besitzt, es aber noch kein allgemeines Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches bestand, was ich als Beispiel für die nicht vorhandenen Befugnisse des FA, dieses zu überprüfen, genannt hatte. 
Nochmal: der amtlich bestellte FA darf nur die fischereirechtlichen Dinge überprüfen, also z. B. Angelpapiere,  Fanggeräte, verwendete Köderfisches usw., nicht aber, ob ein lebender Köderfisch verwendet wird, das unterlieg dem Tierschutzgesetzt! Wahrscheinlich ist diese Tatsache bei den meisten Leuten unbekannt.
Achja, der FA darf nicht Fahrzeuge untersuchen, sondern nur Fischereifahrzeuge, dazu gehört also nicht das Auto, sondern z. B. Boote, die zum Fischfang genutzt werden.
Diese Informationen sind in der offiziellen Broschüre für die Fischereiaufsicht des Landesamts für Ökölogie Niedersachsen von 2003 nachzulesen, umfasst ca. 40 Seiten, vor allem mit Gesetzestexten und Erläuterungen.
Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema, klar, das Vorgehen des Kontrolleurs ist nicht akzeptabel. Entweder, hier wird noch mal mit den beteiligten Seiten ein klärendes Gespräch geführt, oder man lässt sich immer wieder kontrollieren, ist dabei freundlich und lässt sich nichts zu Schulden kommen, bis der Kontrolletti sein Interesse verliert :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

solche Typen verlieren ihr Interesse nicht so einfach, die onanieren anschließend.
Man muss es ihnen schon verleiden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



> da bin ich aber sowas von bei Dir, das Eis ist so dünn
> Verstoß gegen Persönlichkeitsrechte des FA, zumal keine Straftat  vorliegt oder vereitelt werden soll und Tonmitschnitte muss vorher  angekündigt werden


Heißt das eigentlich im Umkehrschluss (aber jetzt ganz FA-unabhängig), dass man sich als Angler auch nicht von irgendwelchen Passanten handyfilmen lassen muss?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

filmen lassen kannste nicht verhindern (wenn die es nur privat verwenden) - nur veröffentlichen gegen Deinen Willen (auch bei Facebook, Youtube, etc.) .


----------



## Revilo62 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Genu das heißt es, ich habe ein gesetzlich eschütztes echt am 
eigenen Bild und wenn so ein Bild dann klar kenntlich öffentlich gemacht wird, kann man dagegenvorgehen und bei kommerzieller Verwendung kann es sogar richtig teuer werden.
§ 22 KuG und § 201a StGB

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Alles klar, THX für die Infos. 

Noch ein weiterer Grund fürs Schlechtwetterangeln - denn auf diese willkürliche Art von "Drill-Dokumentation" etc. verzichte ich liebend gerne. Man ist als Angler schon Zootier genug.


----------



## joedreck (16. Mai 2016)

Also ich würde, wenn ich mir nichts vorzuwerfen habe, mit einem Zweiten ans Wasser gehen und jedes mal mit Uhrzeit und Datum ein gedächtnisprotokoll anfertigen. Dann hat man die kontrolldichte und den Verlauf der Kontrolle dokumentiert. Inklusive eventueller Unhöflichkeiten. Wenn man dann tatsächlich objektiv feststellt, dass man schikaniert wird, oder ständig irgendwelche Frechheiten zu hören bekommt, würde ich eine offizielle Stelle anschreiben mit den Kopien als Beweis. Übrigens auch mit den ersten Schreiben des Vereins. 
Ob jetzt in Niedersachsen alles FA offiziell bestellt sein müssen entzieht sich aktuell meiner Kenntnis. 
Ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls vom Verein die offizielle Satzung und Regeln VOLLUMFASSEND zusenden lassen. Damit wäre ich am Wasser immer auf der sicheren Seite. Ansonsten immer freundlich bleiben und Streit am Wasser vermeiden. 
Damit zeigt man im Zweifel nämlich immer die vernünftige Seite und man steht deutlich glaubwürdiger da als wenn man anfängt zu schreien und bei jeder Kontrolle von Schikane zu reden.
Und BITTE unterlasst es  fragwürdige Tipps bzgl. Tonaufnahmen zu geben wenn ihr die rechtlichen Aspekte nicht versteht.

Auf die Schnelle ein Urteil:

http://lorenz.userweb.mwn.de/urteile/njw03_1727.htm

Hier wird die heimliche Aufnahme zwar zugelassen, allerdings nur nach der Interessenabwägung. Das halte ich im hiesigen Fall für nicht vertretbar. Allerdings ist das eine Laienmeinung.

Und dann würde durchaus §201 StGB zutreffen können. 

Also bitte nix heimlich aufnehmen. Lieber mit nem Zeugen am Wasser sein.


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> solche Typen verlieren ihr Interesse nicht so einfach, die onanieren anschließend.
> Man muss es ihnen schon verleiden.



Oder geht ihnen zur Hand dabei.....:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

also ehrlich.............
:g:g:g


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

aus dem Leitfaden.

 "Besonders wichtig ist daß der Fischereiaufseher *unbedingt die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel wahrt.* Bei allen Maßnahmen die er trifft, muß er unter allen Umständen so handeln, daß er die jenigen, gegen den die Handlung gerichtet ist, so wenig wie möglich beeinträchtigt."

 Als Beispiel folgt dann das der Aufseher sich zum Angler bewegt....

 Nun wenn das Ziel der wiederholten Kontrolle ist den Vorgang des Angelns zu stören, fehlt da wohl schon das Grundverständnis was Aufgabe und Rechte eines Aufsehers betrifft.

 Da sollte die Gemeinde so Jemanden wohl abberufen, weil Er die geforderte Eignung als Aufseher nicht hat.


----------



## mieze691 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

also wenn der Typ mir aufen Sack gehen täte dann wüßte der sehr schnell wie kalt oder warm das Wasser ist . :vik:


----------



## joedreck (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ja und schon fliegt man aus dem Verein, bekommt die charakterliche Eignung Dh den Fischereischein entzogen und wird wahrscheinlich noch strafrechtlich verfolgt. Dann wurde der FA einmal nass und alle haben ihren Willen bekommen nur du nicht.. 

Unabhängig von der moralischen Berechtigung dem anderen mal unmittelbar seine Grenzen aufzuzeigen, ist das leider nur eine sehr kurze Genugtuung...


----------



## mieze691 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Ja und schon fliegt man aus dem Verein, bekommt die charakterliche Eignung Dh den Fischereischein entzogen und wird wahrscheinlich noch strafrechtlich verfolgt. Dann wurde der FA einmal nass und alle haben ihren Willen bekommen nur du nicht..
> 
> Unabhängig von der moralischen Berechtigung dem anderen mal unmittelbar seine Grenzen aufzuzeigen, ist das leider nur eine sehr kurze Genugtuung...



bin in keinem Verein und wenn der Typ über seine eigenen Füße fällt kann ich nix dafür #c


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> also ehrlich.............
> :g:g:g



Beruhigt Ihn doch bestimmt auch...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



joedreck schrieb:


> Ja und schon fliegt man aus dem Verein, bekommt die charakterliche Eignung Dh den Fischereischein entzogen



Unter diesen Kriterien fragt man sich dann allerdings,warum so ein Kapo da noch als FA tätig ist?[emoji6]


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> bin in keinem Verein und wenn der Typ über seine eigenen Füße fällt kann ich nix dafür #c



 Doch bist Du, 
 leider teile ich mir den Verein Deutschland mit Dier.|bigeyes
 Gottlob nicht auch noch den Angelverein oder das Gewässer.

 Glückwunsch Du scheinst noch eine Stufe weiter zu sein wie der Aufseher...
 Der behindert ja Jemanden nur, 
 folgt man deiner Aussage würdest Du das an seiner Stelle vielleicht auch konsequenter angehen.

 Deine Aussage ist peinlich, Du scheinst halt keinen Gemeinsinn zu besitzen und darauf noch stolz zu sein.#d

 Das sind nun drastisch böse Worte, aber etwas anderes mag ich da auch nicht schreiben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Vor Jahren wurde ich an der Saar auch mal von ein und dem Selben Typen 4 mal am Tag kontrolliert.
Ich krieg heute noch Galle, wenn ich daran denke wie er jedes gefangene Rotauge nachgemessen hat und er jedesmal die Madendose kontrollierte, ob auch ja keine gefärbten dabei seien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Vor Jahren wurde ich an der Saar auch mal von ein und dem Selben Typen 4 mal am Tag kontrolliert.
> Ich krieg heute noch Galle, wenn ich daran denke wie er jedes gefangene Rotauge nachgemessen hat und er jedesmal die Madendose kontrollierte, ob auch ja keine gefärbten dabei seien.


Vielleicht war der dement?????


----------



## mieze691 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doch bist Du,
> leider teile ich mir den Verein Deutschland mit Dier.|bigeyes
> Gottlob nicht auch noch den Angelverein oder das Gewässer.
> 
> ...



man darf mich kontrolieren aber nicht nerven :l


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2016)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Vor Jahren wurde ich an der Saar auch mal von ein und dem Selben Typen 4 mal am Tag kontrolliert.
> Ich krieg heute noch Galle, wenn ich daran denke wie er jedes gefangene Rotauge nachgemessen hat und er jedesmal die Madendose kontrollierte, ob auch ja keine gefärbten dabei seien.



Warst du da normaler Gastangler oder hattest du ihm die Vorfahrt genommen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Gib gew.Exemplaren des dt.Michel ein wenig Macht und sie werden sich damit garantiert zum Kasper machen.


----------



## Promachos (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Gib gew.Exemplaren des dt.Michel ein wenig Macht und sie werden sich damit garantiert zum Kasper machen.



...oder sie lassen sich ein Oberlippenbärtchen wachsen, laufen in Uniform rum, gröhlen Parolen und eröffnen im schlimmsten Fall ein KZ.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

det warn Ösi - und wir wollen hier ja nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden - nur zur Erinnerung..
danke..


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> man darf mich kontrolieren aber nicht nerven :l


Oh mann, dich möcht ich nicht bei unserem Bäcker erleben.
Die Olle nervt mich da auch jeden morgen.
Der kann ich auch nicht vors Brett kloppen.


----------



## Promachos (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> det warn Ösi - und wir wollen hier ja nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden - nur zur Erinnerung..
> danke..



Jawoll!!!:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warst du da normaler Gastangler oder hattest du ihm die Vorfahrt genommen?



Gastangler mit Tagesschein


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Jawoll!!!:q
> 
> Gruß Promachos


gut gelernt - hab ja auch nen Schnauzer


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Das sind Typen, die haben nirgens was zu sagen und kriegen zuhause was auf die Mütze. Wenn so einer plötzlich "Aufseher" sein darf, ist der Unterschied zwischen Gewässer und Lager nicht mehr groß


----------



## destoval (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Krass gesagt Brillendorsch aber genau so sieht es leider aus.

Bestes Beispiel dafür sind die Amerikaner. Sobald die ne Uniform tragen, sind es Götter |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> det warn Ösi - und wir wollen hier ja nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden - nur zur Erinnerung..
> danke..





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gut gelernt - hab ja auch nen Schnauzer



Man wird doch aber wohl noch sagen dürfen, daß man in beiden Fällen von vernünftig integrierten Ausländern sprechen kann, oder?


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Man wird doch aber wohl noch sagen dürfen, daß man in beiden Fällen von vernünftig integrierten Ausländern sprechen kann, oder?



Das hast Du aber schön umschrieben|rolleyes:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Säcke - wehe, wenn ich euch mal kontrolliere ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Säcke - wehe, wenn ich euch mal kontrolliere ;-))))


Nana..keine öffentl. Androhung von Machtmissbrauch [emoji28] 

Die schmieren dich bei der Kontrolle eh mit lecker Grillfleisch und besänftigent wirksamen Getränken[emoji12]


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nana..keine öffentl. Androhung von Machtmissbrauch [emoji28]
> 
> Die schmieren dich bei der Kontrolle eh mit lecker Grillfleisch und besänftigent wirksamen Getränken[emoji12]


Und Spääädsle [emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

lernt ersma Rächtschreipunk:
Schbädsle...............
;-)))


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Da darf er dann auch seine Küche beaufsichtigen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> dann sollte sich der guiding-verdacht erübrigen.


Da er dort kein Guiding anbietet und es auch nicht vor hat, es war ja wie gesagt irgendwelches gelaber, hat er da auch nichts zu befürchten.

Ansonsten: Er wird wohl einfach abwarten, ob sich das Thema nun erledigt hat oder es weitere Schreiben und Reaktionen geben wird.

Von (heimlichen) Filmen und dergleichen halte ich nichts und würde es ihm auch tunlichst nicht raten.


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Wie alt ist eigentlich der FA? Vielleicht braucht ER ja hilfe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Das Thema Demenz (wenn er immer wieder den Gleichen kontrolliert) hatte ich ja auch schon in die Diskussion gebracht, hängt ja auch mitm Alter (mest) zusammen..


----------



## oberfranke (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Der Vorstandschaft würde ich einen Brief mit einer Schilderung des Verhaltens des FA schicken mit der Bitte bei der nächsten Vorstandschaftssitzung vorsprechen zu dürfen. Mein für die Zukunft angedachtes Verhalten bei weiteren Kontrollen durch diesem FA stünde natürlich ebenso im Brief wie die Frage ob dieses kontrollverhalten so von der Vorstandschaft beauftragt ist.  
 Um schriftliche Beantwortung des Schreibens wird gebeten. 

 Dem FA würde ich ganz freundlich mitteilen, dass das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist. 
 "Sie haben mich bisher xxmal in einem Zeitraum von xx Tagen kontrolliert und nie irgend etwas zur Beanstandung gefunden. Weitere Kontrollen empfinde ich als reine Willkür von Ihnen. 
 Sie dürfen in Zukunft nur noch meine Papiere und das was hier vor Ort ist kontrollieren - meine Angeln werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr einholen, es sei den sie können ihren Verdacht das ich etwas vorschriftswidriges mache auch dementsprechend definieren. 
 Bestehen sie bei der nächsten Kontrolle unbegründet darauf das ich meine Angeln einhole werde ich sofort den Vorstand bzw. die Polizei anrufen nur denen werde ich auch unverzüglich meine ausgebrachten Angeln zeigen."


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ich frage mich, ob das beschriebene Verhalten nicht in die Kategorien "üble Nachrede" und "Nötigung" fällt...

Gottseidank hatte ich nur einmal das fragwürdige Vergnügen auf einen beratungsresistenten Kontroletti zu treffen. Nachdem er uns zunächst beim Aufbau per Fernglas beobachtete (jo, Sonne im Nacken ist was feines ) wurde alles, was gerade vor 5 Minunten ins Wasser gebracht wurde, auch schon kontrolliert. Unsere Papiere, meine Köfis, Marcos Boilies... Zuvor mussten wir aber darauf bestehen, dass er sich ausweist - widerwillig wurde dem nachgekommen.
Gerade, als der Kerl wieder abzog, hatte ich einen Biss. Dank System hing der Hecht schnell und wurde kurz darauf nach dem Messen auch schon wieder zurückgesetzt.
Rumpelstielzchen hüpfte aus dem Gebüsch und fuhwerkte was von Catch and Release herum. Neben dem nassen Kescher lagen Schlagholz und Messer. Die 58 cm sollte ich "beweisen" (Maß ist 60 cm)... Auf mein (zugegeben) patzig-freches "er kann ihn ja mal suchen" wollte er die Polizei holen - was nicht nur mir die liebste Alternative war. Irgendwas mit Nachspiel murmelnd trollte sich der Troll - aber Nachspiel war nich! 
Der Typ war schon bei Verein und anderen Aufsehern verschrien und hatte sein "letztes Jahr" vor sich.


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema Demenz (wenn er immer wieder den Gleichen kontrolliert) hatte ich ja auch schon in die Diskussion gebracht, hängt ja auch mitm Alter (mest) zusammen..



er soll den FA mal sagen :Apfel,Tisch,Pfennig- und ihn nach einigen Minuten fragen, was er gesagt hatte und nochmals nach einer halben Stunde -ist Teil eines Demenztestes in Pflegeeinrichtungen :q


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Bisher hatte ich immer Glück mit den FA denen ich begegnet bin. Ansonsten würde ich es auf Polizei rufen ankommen lassen. Zumindest bei der zweiten Kontrolle am selben Tag. Mehr ärger hatte ich mit einem Jagdaufseher. Stand im Feld mit Notizbüchlein und hielt uns an als wir (erlaubterweise!) Zu einer Grillhütte fuhren. "Hier ist durchfahren verboten!"
-stimmt. Aber wir wollten zur Grillhütte"
"Der Hund darf hier nicht von der Leine" 
"Falsch, Herr XXX vom Ordungsamt hat mir bestätigt dass es nur im Ahnepark eine Leinenpflicht für Hunde gibt"

Ausgewiesen hat er sich nicht aber zeter und mordio geschrien. Das ihm so was unverfrorenes noch nie untergekommen sei in seiner Tätigkeit. Dann hat er unser Nummernschild notiert und ward nie mehr gesehen.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> er soll den FA mal sagen :Apfel,Tisch,Pfennig- und ihn nach einigen Minuten fragen, was er gesagt hatte und nochmals nach einer halben Stunde -ist Teil eines Demenztestes in Pflegeeinrichtungen :q


Na, dann wäre ich auch schon längsg dement.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema Demenz (wenn er immer wieder den Gleichen kontrolliert) hatte ich ja auch schon in die Diskussion gebracht, hängt ja auch mitm Alter (mest) zusammen..



Eben, hier muß man in der Tat davon ausgehen, daß das was Pathologisches ist.

Spätestens bei der dritten Kontrolle hätte ich den Bier holen geschickt.


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@ Thomas und Sten:
Ihr seid unverbesserliche Optimisten, oder? :q


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Moin moin,

 Die Sache mit dem dokumentieren per Video incl dem rechtlichen Hintergrund wurde ja schon diskutiert... gannnnnnnz dünnes Eis = alles klar....

 Trotzdem....

 Vor 3 Jahren , ich saß für eine Woche an einem 750ha Gewässer wurde ich schon am ersten tag gleich 4 mal von einem und den selben FA kontrolliert. Bei dritten Mal stellte ich die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit seiner wiederholten Kontrolle .... Er gab unumwunden zu das Karpfenangler ihm ein Dorn im Auge seien und er würde früher oder später was finden um uns Ärger bereiten zu können ....... 
 Beim 4. Mal zückte mein Kumpel das Handy und tat so als wurde das alles filmen ...... Die Reaktion des FA war göttlich .. erst großes Gemecker dann schlagartig Ruhe und mit mal super korrekt....
 Die weitere Folge war das er für den Rest der Woche nicht mehr auftauchte und bei späteren Ansitzen sofort auf den Hacken kehrt machte wenn er mich am Wasser sah....
 Seid dem . wenn immer die Kontrolle "unschön" wurde ( sehr sehr selten) kam das Handy zum Einsatz. Die Wirkung ist immer die gleiche = es ist sofort Ruhe und die Kontrolle verläuft von einem Moment auf den nächsten korrekt oder sie wird auf Schlag abgebrochen.

 Ps. Ich habe noch nie gedroht die Aufnahmen in welcher Art auch immer zu verwenden.Es reichte immer der Anblick der Kamera um das Verhalten des Kontrolletie zu verändern...


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hmmmm. Da könnte man sich doch eigentlich zur "Abschreckung" irgendwo ne billige Action-Cam-Attrappe deutlich sichtbar an die Klamotten klemmen.

Könnte Stresszulaber-Willkür von Gefrustet-Kontroletti- wie von Gutmenschen-Passantenseite vielleicht effektiv vorab verhindern...


----------



## ronram (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hmmmm. Da könnte man sich doch eigentlich zur "Abschreckung" irgendwo ne billige Action-Cam-Attrappe deutlich sichtbar an die Klamotten klemmen.
> 
> Könnte Stresszulaber-Willkür von Gefrustet-Kontroletti- wie von Gutmenschen-Passantenseite vielleicht effektiv vorab verhindern...




Da fallen mir spontan aber noch ganze andere Dinge ein, die man sich deutlich sichtbar an die Klamotten klemmen kann um Stresszulaber-Willkür-Gefrustet-Kontrolettis und Gutmenschen-Passanten abzuschrecken. :vik::vik:

Wieso gibt es kein Motorsägen-Smiley? *rimmmdimmmdimmmdimmm* #c#c


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Na wenn schon, denn schon: 

Ne Halskette aus frisch-blutigen Rindernieren, säuberlich aufgezogen :m

Dazu ein T-Shirt mit "Hardcore-Kaldaunist" in Großschrift. Selbstverständlich in blütenweiß, damit das Ablaufend-Tröpfelnde von den Nieren perfekt inszeniert wird.

Und aufm Kasi gut hörbar die altbekannte Punk-Hymne "Morgen weide ich Deinen Vater aus".

In Kombination so ne Art avantgardistisches Splatter-Theater (für hilfreiche Tipps vielleicht mal den "Künstler"-Typen anrufen, der damals den explodierenden Kuhkadaver vom Hubschrauber abwarf oder so).

Spätestens dann dürfte jeder Passant akute Entnahmeangst (bzgl. z. B. seiner Milz) bekommen und einen - wenn überhaupt - nur höchst höflich ansprechen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na wenn schon, denn schon:
> 
> Ne Halskette aus frisch-blutigen Rindernieren, säuberlich aufgezogen :m
> 
> ...




Fusselbart und Takke tragen und erwähnen, daß du im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs bist sollte heutzutage reichen...:q


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

also ich bin seit dem nie mehr dort angeln gewesen und werde es auch nie mehr.
So Etwas muss man sich nicht antun (lassen)


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> also ich bin seit dem nie mehr dort angeln gewesen und werde es auch nie mehr.
> So Etwas muss man sich nicht antun (lassen)



Dann hat aber die Gegenseite ja gewonnen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



> Fusselbart und Takke tragen und erwähnen, daß du im Auftrag des Herrn unterwegs bist sollte heutzutage reichen...:q


Für etwas mehr Nachdruck noch angetan mit diesem hier (idealerweise in pansenwärtiger Ausrichtung)  :q

http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/images/produkte/i64/Savage-Gear-Lure-and-Gear-Belt-L-6420.jpg


----------



## thanatos (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

seht es doch mal so ,Kontrollen müssen sein und es ist nicht so leicht da vernünftige Leute zu finden :c 
 daher nimmt man auch mal richtige Kerle die im Beruf es zu nichts bringen und bei ihrem Frauchen bestenfalls 
 Männchen machen dürfen  und so wie ihr und ich auch drauf aus sind einen Fisch zu fangen sind die nun geil drauf 
 jemanden zu schnappen :m und da wird kontrolliert 
 auf Deibel komm raus und wenn´s dreimal am Abend der selbe Angler ist ,irgend wann wird der schon ......#6
 Da hilft nur eins -Beschwerde bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde -und wenn sich ein paar Leutchen die Mühe antun wird ihnen das Kontrollrecht entzogen
 So hat es bei uns schon zwei mal geklappt #6
 Zum Glück kommt es recht selten vor ,meist kenne ich 
 die "Jungs "höflich und kompetent und das ist gut so.














 de


----------



## Onkelfester (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ich kann die ganze Diskussion nicht so recht nachvollziehen.
Das mag daran liegen, dass bei uns in Potsdam und Umgebung so selten kontrolliert wird.
Die zwei-dreimal, die ich bisher kontrolliert wurde waren immer völlig korrekt, mit höflichen Kontrolleuren, mit denen dann auch jedesmal noch ein kleiner Plausch über das Angeln (Schuld ist immer das Wetter!) zustande kam.


----------



## oldhesse (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Die Sache mit dem dokumentieren per Video incl dem rechtlichen Hintergrund wurde ja schon diskutiert... gannnnnnnz dünnes Eis = alles klar....
> 
> ...


 
Diese Erfahrungen hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht. Immer sehr nette und hilfsbereite Leute. Muss ja jemand gewesen sein der sonst nicht viel im Leben hat, wenn er sich so profilieren muss.

Aufs Filmen wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen, weil ich die Diskussionen ja bei den Dash Cams in den Autos schon für schwierig halte. Zudem sind die Themen ja auch außerhalb jeglicher Relation, so dass es selbst bei gerichtlichen Streitigkeiten nie zu einer Sichtung käme. Lediglich der Effekt ist hier interessant von dem du berichtest.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Dann hat aber die Gegenseite ja gewonnen.



Ich muss aber auch nicht in jede Schlacht ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch nicht in jede Schlacht ziehen.


Alter Spruch aus meiner politischen Jugend (habs heute noch irgendwie im Blut, abgemildert :q:q):
Lieber im Kampfe stehend sterben, als knieend leben müssen....

Vor Gesslerhüten verneigt man(n) sich nicht!
:g:g:g


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Moin moin,



oldhesse schrieb:


> Diese Erfahrungen hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht. Immer sehr nette und hilfsbereite Leute. Muss ja jemand gewesen sein der sonst nicht viel im Leben hat, wenn er sich so profilieren muss.


 
 Ich habe keine Ahnung was die Leute treibt bei ner Kontrolle den Breiten zu machen....

 Mal ein Beispiel,

 Kontrolle an einem Gewässer der Berufsfischerei durch das O-Amt ..... Alles prima - alles korrekt .. und dann mitmal sollte ich jewals 35€ für einen Stuhl und einen Tisch zahlen weil diese Gegenstände Campingartikel seien die NICHTS mit dem Angeln zu tun haben...

 Als der dann anfing irgendwelchen Papierkram auszufüllen holte ich das Handy raus und fing an zu filmen.... Daraufhin packte er ein und ging zum Auto .......Ich mit der Cam immer hinterher ......  Ich habe nie später Post bekommen über diesem Vorfall , geschweige eine Zahlungsaufforderung..


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, wo steht denn, dass du keinen Tisch aufbauen darfst^^

Zelten ist bei uns verboten, aber ich kann doch wohl nen Tisch hinstellen wie ich will^^


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> lol, wo steht denn, dass du keinen Tisch aufbauen darfst^^
> 
> Zelten ist bei uns verboten, aber ich kann doch wohl nen Tisch hinstellen wie ich will^^


Muss aber n Anglertisch sein.
Wie auch ein Eimer [emoji6]


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Rehi,



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> lol, wo steht denn, dass du keinen Tisch aufbauen darfst^^
> 
> Zelten ist bei uns verboten, aber ich kann doch wohl nen Tisch hinstellen wie ich will^^


 
 Zelte sind hier an über 90% der Gewässer kein Problem...

 Speziell in diesem Fall war ich  , da die Angelstelle eine legale Zufahrt hat , mit dem Transporter dort. Das Nächtigen im Fz stellte nicht das geringste Problem dar... 
 Was ihm an Tisch und Stuhl störte wird wohl sein Geheimnis bleiben..    Vielleicht wollte er "WAS" finden...


----------



## BERND2000 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> diese Gegenstände Campingartikel seien die NICHTS mit dem Angeln zu tun haben...



Der Knackpunkt ist, in Deutschland ist wildes Campieren halt grundsätzlich verboten.
Was nicht einmal dem Grundstückseigentümer erlaubt ist, kann man wohl kaum aus einem Fischereirecht ableiten.

Darum ist ja das tagelange Angeln vor Ort oft so grenzwertig zu betrachten.
Nicht das Fischereirecht oder die Tageszeit sind dann entscheidend, sondern sicher eher die Dauer und das was dort alles mitgebracht und aufgebaut wird.
Teilweise wird es halt geduldet.......

Wobei in Deinem Fall wohl sogar geduldet wurde das der Aufseher gefilmt wurde,..vermutlich hast Du Ja sein Einverständnis nicht vorher eingeholt.
Spätestens wenn Du das veröffentlichen würdest, wärst Du es der dann Probleme hätte, egal ob Du so überhaupt etwas gegen Ihn in der Hand hättest.

*Nachtrag: Meine Aussage war fehlerhaft.*
 Wildes Campieren ist in Deutschland nicht grundsätzlich verboten, die Probleme ergeben sich also eher, wenn man denkt das es so wäre, oder es in Einzelfällen auch wirklich verboten ist.


----------



## Franky (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Leude, unsere Unnerbüx hat mit "Angeln" auch nix zu tun... Und wie immer, gibt's einige, die meinen, das Gesetz besonders auslegen zu können/dürfen/müssen.
Ist zwar Offtopic, aber rasten ist nach dem Waldgesetz (das was "wildes Campieren" verbietet) durchaus geduldet und gestattet. Dazu könnte man u. a. auch ein Tisch und Stuhl zählen


----------



## Sharpo (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> lol, wo steht denn, dass du keinen Tisch aufbauen darfst^^
> 
> Zelten ist bei uns verboten, aber ich kann doch wohl nen Tisch hinstellen wie ich will^^



Tisch kann als Campen ausgelegt werden. KANN!

Gibt halt Menschen welche immer etwas zu Kacken haben.

Gibt es aber in allen Bereichen des Lebens.


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

was kann man denn jetzt festhalten?

wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden? beliebig oft!?

wenn man jemandem das leben schwer machen will, dann schafft man das auch irgendwie?

die meisten von uns haben dennoch fast "narrenfreiheit" am wasser, oder?


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Moin moin,



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist, in Deutschland ist wildes Campieren halt grundsätzlich verboten.
> 
> Nur das es in dem Fall nicht um das campieren ging sondern um einen Stuhl und Tisch.
> Ich kann mir nun wirklich nicht vorstellen das es beim angeln dafür ein Nutzungsverbot dafür gibt
> ...


----------



## archie01 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist, in Deutschland ist wildes Campieren halt grundsätzlich verboten.
> Was nicht einmal dem Grundstückseigentümer erlaubt ist, kann man wohl kaum aus einem Fischereirecht ableiten.



Hallo
Aus welchem Gesetz ziehst du deine Erkenntnis ?
Meines Wissens kann das von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde variieren , da gibt es nichts mit bundesweiter Regelung.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## BERND2000 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@Gunnar gute Ergänzungen.

 @archie01
 Danke für Deine Kritik.

 Gestern noch so ein bisschen herum gelesen und war überrascht das so etwas wie campieren oder zelten in Deutschland dann wohl nicht grundsätzlich verboten ist.

 Darum meinen Dank, den das ist ja der Sinn eines Forums , so über den Austausch, auf den Gedankenmüll im eigenen Kopf hingewiesen zu werden.

 Da schlummert Er oft schon seit der Kinderzeit, wenn man blind Aussagen ungeprüft von Eltern oder Lehrern übernimmt.

 Das Schlimme daran, so etwas prägt dann alle weiteren späteren Entscheidungen, Betrachtungen mit. 

 Ich ahne nun das es da große Regionale Unterschiede gibt, wobei es ja nicht nur ums reine Campieren geht sondern auch um Eigentumsrechte, Müll, Naturschutz oder Menschliche Bedürfnisse die vor Ort verbleiben. 
 Wenigstens in meinem Heimatbundesland ist dabei besonders eingeschränkt.

 Da muss ich mich besser noch mal weiter mit Beschäftigen und meine Rübe vom Müll befreien.:m.

 Eigentlich ist es Schade, wie wenig Kritik oft kommt.
 In einem Forum lernen eher die welche zu Aussagen bereit sind, und die Leser schon deutlich weniger.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hallo,

nun, ein grundsätzliches Verbot bedeutet ja, daß es eben Ausnahmen von dem Verbot gibt; ist hier aber Nebensache. Das Grundstück, auf dem das Zelt aufgebaut wird/werden soll, gehört halt jemanden und den müßte man schon fragen, ob man zelten darf, sofern es die Lizenz überhaupt zuläßt. Wir haben hier kein Jedermannsrecht wie in Norwegen oder Schweden und selbst da sollte man nicht in Sichtweite eines Hauses campieren, es sei denn man hat die Genehmigung vom Grundstücksbesitzer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@Lajos1
 Was Du schreibst waren meine Gedanken...
 Nur,...http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Darf-man-in-Deutschland-wild-campen-article15678966.html


----------



## dosenelch (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Wie ist in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich folgender Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung eines Vereines zu verstehen?


"Den Fischereiaufsehern, ausgewiesenen Mitgliedern und den Polizei- und 
Forstbeamten sind die Ausweispapiere, die Fischereigeräte und der Fang 
auf Verlangen vorzuzeigen."



Was ist hier unter "Ausweispapieren" zu verstehen? Sind -abgesehen natürlich von der Polizei- die übrigen der oben genannten Personen berechtigt, sich  amtliche Ausweisdokumente wie etwa den Personalausweis vorlegen zu lassen?


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Wie ist in diesem Zusammenhang eigentlich folgender Auszug aus der Gewässerordnung eines Vereines zu verstehen?
> 
> 
> "Den Fischereiaufsehern, ausgewiesenen Mitgliedern und den Polizei- und
> ...



Die oben genannten "Ausweispapiere" deute ich mal ganz einfach als Fischereischein und die Gewässerkarte.

Der gleiche Passus steht in unserer Gewässerordnung,und da wird so verfahren wie oben beschrieben.

Und zu Punkt zwei:Sind -abgesehen natürlich von  der Polizei- die übrigen der oben genannten Personen berechtigt, sich   amtliche Ausweisdokumente wie etwa den Personalausweis vorlegen zu  lassen?

Nein.


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

nicht so schüchtern jungs, er darf sich auch den perso zeigen lassen zwecks identitätsfeststellung, und der rentnerausweis ist eh pflicht bei entsprechend verbilligten erlaubnisscheinen.

meine meinung.

warum, wenn man ein reines gewissen hat, warum sollte man das verweigern wollen?

und warum sollte in dem falle der kontrolletti auf die herbeiziehung der polizei verzichten  sollen?
anlaß wird er schon finden.

und, ganz unter uns, die allgemein ventilierte attitude gegen kontrolletis ("was will der arxxx?")
zwingt denen ja fast einen 'krieg' auf. 
ich hab eh die schnauze voll von dem kollegengeschrei "mehr kontrolle" und dem üblichen gejammer, wenn se mal kontrolliert werden. 
klar, der TE schildert einen extremen fall.
aber was hier teilweise bis zu gewaltphantasien ventiliert wurde, das ist einfach mehr als müll.


schaut mal nach: soziale kompetenz, weil nur da geht es weiter.


----------



## fordfan1 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> nicht so schüchtern jungs, er darf sich auch den perso zeigen lassen zwecks identitätsfeststellung, und der rentnerausweis ist eh pflicht bei entsprechend verbilligten erlaubnisscheinen.



Nebst der Tankkarte,damit jeder was davon hat,und der Handynummer von der Ollen,weil wenn ich am Wasser bin...


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

und natürlich die paranoia-bescheinigung...

warum bloß diese bockbeinigkeit gegen kontrolletis?


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> warum bloß diese bockbeinigkeit gegen kontrolletis?



Weil es sich anbietet,und auch viel dafür getan wird,dass es so bleibt |supergri


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ich hätte sonst einen ganz einfachen Vorschlag für all diejenigen, die Probleme mit den ehrenamtlichen Kontrolleuren haben. Bewerbt euch doch einfach mal selbst und macht es besser! Es passiert selten, das ehrenamtliche abgelehnt werden, Bedarf ist eigentlich immer da. Durch Verweigerung der Kontrolle oder mit Beabsichtigung es dem Kontrolleur schwerer oder zumindest es nicht einfacher zu machen schafft man keine Verbesserung. Verbessern kann man nur dann etwas, wenn man es selbst in die Hand nimmt.
Natürlich, es ist keine Lösung für den Fall hier, wenn etwas persönliches im Raum steht, aber für den allgemeinen Fall, nur los, meldet euch, kontrolliert selbst und hebt so das Niveau, dass eurer Meinung nach zu niedrig ist! =)


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Weil es sich anbietet,und auch viel dafür getan wird,dass es so bleibt |supergri




ich denk, es gibt vieles, wo widerstand wichtiger wäre.  allgemeines kontrolleti-bashing ist nix anderes als zickig.


----------



## fordfan1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Ich hätte sonst einen ganz einfachen Vorschlag für all diejenigen, die Probleme mit den ehrenamtlichen Kontrolleuren haben. Bewerbt euch doch einfach mal selbst und macht es besser! Es passiert selten, das ehrenamtliche abgelehnt werden, Bedarf ist eigentlich immer da. Durch Verweigerung der Kontrolle oder mit Beabsichtigung es dem Kontrolleur schwerer oder zumindest es nicht einfacher zu machen schafft man keine Verbesserung. Verbessern kann man nur dann etwas, wenn man es selbst in die Hand nimmt.
> Natürlich, es ist keine Lösung für den Fall hier, wenn etwas persönliches im Raum steht, aber für den allgemeinen Fall, nur los, meldet euch, kontrolliert selbst und hebt so das Niveau, dass eurer Meinung nach zu niedrig ist! =)



Meine Posts waren nicht auf die Kontrolleure im allgemeinen gemünzt,vor den Leuten habe ich schon Respekt.

Es ging mir eher darum,dass es da leider genug Hansels gibt,die bei der Ollen die Fratze nicht grade bekommen und dann ihren Frust bei anderen,"vermeintlich schwächeren" ablassen müssen.

Ich bin selber einer derer,die in zig Vereinen rumspringen,und jeden Dienst mitmachen,um eben genau den Verein am laufen zu halten,dann machst du aber was,und es kommt das Brett..


----------



## CaptainPike (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

An einem bestimmten Gewässer werde ich nahezu jedesmal von dem selben Kontrolleur angesprochen und der tut immer so als wären wir uns noch nie begegnet. Letztes Jahr bestimmt über zehn Mal. Aber der ist generell immer sehr nett. Glaube der ist einfach nur ziemlich verpeilt


----------



## Ukel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden*

Wirklich lustig, was hier so an Phrasen rausgehauen wird, z. B. Der böse Kontroletti, der zu Hause nichts zu sagen hat usw.
Wenn ich sehe, was manche hier so von sich geben, haben die zu Hause auch nichts zu melden #q

Davon mal ab, seid froh, dass manche diesen Job machen, denn ansonsten würden manche Angler  am Gewässer tun, was sie wollen, den Kalender bzgl. Schonzeiten großzügig interpretieren, Fangbegrenzungen übersehen, sich bei der Anzahl der erlaubten Ruten verzählen und und und.....
Und was man gegen Kontrolleure mit einer miesen Performance tun kann, wurde auch schon gesagt, das muss nicht noch mal wiederholt werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> nicht so schüchtern jungs, er darf sich auch den perso zeigen lassen zwecks identitätsfeststellung, und der rentnerausweis ist eh pflicht bei entsprechend verbilligten erlaubnisscheinen.
> 
> meine meinung.



Das Recht zur Identifikations-
feststellung hat er,sofern nicht  offiziell beauftragte Ermittlungs/Hilfsperson der Staatsanwaltschaft (Landesrecht beachten) NICHT.
Und selbst als Offizieller,sollte man hinsichtlich sauberer Arbeit best.Kriterien beachten..IDF ohne Begründung/Verdacht von OWI/Straftat scheidet aus.

Als interner Vereinsaufseher hast du, bis auf Einsicht in Fischereirelevante Papiere,da keine weitergehenden Rechte.

Du könntest z.B.mit Hinweis auf die Rechtslage,höflich darum bitten,kommt der Angler dem nach,geschieht das dann freiwillig kooperativ..da macht wie immer im Leben der Ton die Musik.

Das wäre für beide Seiten,die Möglichkeit der Stressfreien "Gesichtswahrung"

Ansonsten obliegt eine IDF grob gesagt Polizei,Bundespolizei,Zoll-und Finanzbehörden und auch den Ordnungsämtern.

In meinen über 30 Jahren Angelei,hielten sich Kapomässig auftretende FA aber in sehr,sehr überschaubaren Grenzen.

Die überwältigende Mehrheit,verrichtet diese doch  undankbare Tätigkeit so wie es sein sollte: unauffällig seriös,in vielen Fällen auch so,das er als Mensch, Kollege und Bruder im Geiste im Kopf blieb.[emoji106]


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Es geht hier ganz sicher nicht gegen Kontrolleure in der Gesamtheit, sondern eben um diese spezielle "Sorte" mit Blockwartmentalität.
Zum Glück gibt es davon nur wenige, aber es gibt sie.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> und natürlich die paranoia-bescheinigung...
> 
> warum bloß diese bockbeinigkeit gegen kontrolletis?



Bei erreichen des persönlichen intellektuellen Grenzbereiches verlässt der Proband die Gefilde sozialer Kompetenz und flüchtet in früh- oder spätpubertäre Warrigkeit.


----------



## jranseier (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Jose schrieb:


> warum, wenn man ein reines gewissen hat, warum sollte man das verweigern wollen?



Datensparsamkeit. Das geht einen FA nun mal rein gar nichts an. Gibt genügend Beispiele, wo anfängliche Datenfreizügigkeit später zum Verhängnis wurde.



Jose schrieb:


> und warum sollte in dem falle der kontrolletti auf die herbeiziehung der polizei verzichten  sollen?
> anlaß wird er schon finden.



Kann er machen, sein gutes Recht.

ranseier


----------



## oldhesse (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Übersetzt im Star Wars Universum, würde unsere Trilogie des Threads so ausschauen.

Star Wars - die dunkle Bedrohung
Star Wars - Angriff auf die Kontrollettis
Star Wars - Die Rache der Kontrolletis

Die Kontrollettis beherrschen die gesamte Galaxis. Die Galaxis wehrt sich mit den Jedis gegen die Kontrolletis und letztlich schlagen die Kontrollettis gnadenlos zurück. Im vierten Teil wird dann Darth "the Kontrolletti" Vader richtig böse und baut den Todesstern, bis dahin gibts aber genug ziterte Paragraphen die ihn entmachten und am Ende sind alle gut unterhalten worden.

Bei allem Spaß. Ich wäre froh wenn mehr kontrolliert würde bei mir am Rhein. Mit der notwendigen menschlichen Eignung wäre so ein Kontrolleur jederzeit Willkommen. Und das sind im übrigen für mich die allermeisten Kontrolleure. Hier wurde aber auch nie etwas anderes behauptet


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es geht hier ganz sicher nicht gegen Kontrolleure in der Gesamtheit, sondern eben um diese spezielle "Sorte" mit Blockwartmentalität.
> Zum Glück gibt es davon nur wenige, aber es gibt sie.



Die gibt es nicht nur als Fischereiaufseher- siehe den berühmten Knöllchen Horst


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

lieber ´n blockwartkontrolletti als so ein typ der mich gestern abend am wasser besucht hat.

kommt mit lauter mucke angefahren, ich sitze so ca. 200m weg, telefoniert ebenso laut, packt seinen stuhl und eine angel aus, telefoniert weiter, packt seine sachen ein, entdeckt mich, kommt zu mir hin, voll wie ´ne haubitze, labert mich voll mit den problemen seiner "alten", fragt mich achtmal wo ich her komme, ebenso oft wie lange ich im verein bin und erzählt mir genau so oft, daß er hier letztes jahr 8(acht) aale gefangen hat, alle links, oder rechts vom schilf...


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Wenigstens hattest du eine "Gute Unterhaltung"


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

:q spätestens ab dem 2. mal hätte ich dem Vogel immer ne neue Variante aufgetischt... :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Die gibt es nicht nur als Fischereiaufseher- siehe den berühmten Knöllchen Horst



Ja genau,
nun stell Dir vor, den hätten sie zum Fischereiaufseher ernannt;+|bigeyes


----------



## ZanderDOOM (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Mal ne lustige Kontrolletti Story...
(hat sich tatsächlich ereignet in 2013)

In meinem damaligem Verein, in dem ich durch Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland nicht mehr bin, gab es einen Kontrolletti den eigentlich so wirklich niemand mochte. 
Das lag aber auch an seiner Art, seinem Auftreten etc...
Er war klein, dick und hatte das letzte mal 2009 geduscht, so jedenfalls das Odeur, das ihn mit ca. 2,50mtr Dunstkreis umgab.
Einfach ungepflegt...bah.
Zudem fuhr er immer einen Mofa-Roller, so einem Pfefferminzbrenner den man schon in 2 km Entfernung wahrnahm. Ihr kennt diese nervenden , gummibereiften Kreissägen. Mit diesem Gerät fuhr "Specki" so sein Spitzname bei den Anglern bis an den Angelplatz vor. 
Auch wenn er 30 Meter von dem (eh nicht erlaubt zu befahrenden), Spazierweg entfernt lag.
2-Meter mehr und er hätte das Biwi als Garage benutzt.
Wenn man ihn darauf ansprach, ob das denn sein müsse, kam regelmäßig:...."Ich darf das, ich bin Aufseher".
und manchmal noch...."Ich habe kaputte Knie und kann nicht so gut laufen". Ja nee,...is klar!
Da sollte man dann besser nichts mehr sagen, ansonsten warst du ein rotes Tuch, und ein bevorzugtes "Kontroll-Opfer",....und das mehrfach an diesem Tag.
Einmal aber geriet er an den Richtigen.
Ich hatte mich, wie so oft, mit 3 anderen Kollegen zu einem entspanntem Angel-Wochenende an einem großen Baggersee mit guten Fischbestand, verabredet. Ein Kollege meinte,er brächte noch seinen Schwager mit, der jetzt ebenfalls seit einigen Wochen in der Stadt wohnt, weil er dorthin dienstversetzt wurde. "Horst" hieß er, und war ein sympathisches Kerlchen, passte voll in unsere Truppe.
Gegen 17 Uhr hatte auch der letzte sein Biwi aufgebaut, Tackle verstaut und Ruten rausgefahren....
Man hockte zusammen und erzählte, rauchte (wer wollte), trank ein Bier und war guter Dinge.
.....und dann.....määääääääääääääh.....die Kreissäge.
Unisono aus der Truppe....."Specki kommt".
"Wer ist Specki"? fragte Horst.....
"Kontrolletti,...wirste gleich merken". sagte jemand.
3-4 Minuten später stand er hinter uns mit seinem kniescheibengezündetem Hobel.
Kein "Hallo,...Tach,...Moin"....noch sonst was:
Specki: "Fischereiaufsicht,...die Papiere raus, meine Herren".
Horst: "Dir auch einen tollen Tag, kennst du nicht mal die Tageszeit...?
Da wo ich herkomme und aufgewachsen bin, begrüßt man sich mit der Tageszeit!"
Specki:...."Ach, ein neues Gesicht. Wer bist du denn? Zeig mal deine Papiere. Im übrigen begrüße ich nur Leute die ich mag"!
Blätter, blätter,...abzeichnen....und gut.
Das ging mit allen so.
Ohne Petri, Tschüß,...schönen Abend ...oder so hörten wir kurz darauf:
määääääääääähhhhh....
Der Abend verstrich mit dem ein oder anderem Bierchen, Fisch und Gespräch, und irgendwann Nachts legten wir uns hin.
4 Uhr etwa,...kurz vorm hellwerden.....määäääääääääh....och nöööööh.
"Fischereiaufsicht, die Papiere....bitte".
Was, wie bitte......Specki hat "Bitte" gesagt, das erstaunte mehr als die Uhrzeit. Für uns nichts neues, für Horst ein rotes Tuch.
Er aus dem Zelt raus,....halbverpennt:" Moin, pass mal auf, ich weiß ja nicht, was du vermutest, aber seit gestern Nachmittag hat sich an unseren Papieren nichts geändert. Das wird auch in den nächsten Monaten nicht so sein. Also lass dieses Mobben und drangsalieren. Ich kenne meine Rechte und kann ggf auch ganz anders."
Specki:..."Was willste denn machen?....hä?
Ich bin hier der, der das sagen hat, und wenn ich 10 x komme, hast du mir deine Papiere zu zeigen, und auch deine Fänge, und deine Ruten wenn ich will, holst du auch raus, damit ich deine Köder überprüfen kann"
"Ach ja...?...Bist du denn Fischereiaufsichtsbeamter? Bei der Justiz? Staatsanwaltschaft?...Polizei? Oder einer denen unterstellten Behörde?
Denke eher nicht....
Oder bist vielleicht von der Gemeinde bestellt? Wohl auch nicht, sondern nur vom popeligen Verein. Du darfst also meine Papiere kontrollieren und zwar in angemessenem Masse, und sonst garnüscht!!!
Mann, Mann, Mann, gib nem Esel nen Sattel und der meint er wär ein Rennpferd.....
Komm verschwinde" sagte Horst.
"Jetzt holst du deine Ruten raus und zu deinem Auto gehen wir auch."
"Das Einzige wo ich hingehe, ist ins Zelt und da penne ich noch....wenn ich morgen einpacke kannste kommen und dann zeige ich dir vielleicht was ich an der Rute hab... Tschüß!"
"Du bleibst hier,.....ich hol die Polizei"....schrie er nachts über den See, dass spätestens jetzt alle anderen Angler kerzengerade in ihren Liegen saßen.
"Jupp,....mach mal....ich freu mich drauf"...schlenderte Horst zu seinem Zelt.
Specki schnaubte wie eine Kreuzung aus Steamboat und Walross zu seinem Roller und düste ab. Aber nicht ca.200mtr weiter zum nächsten Angler wie sonst, nö.......määääääääääähhh ....bis wir es nicht mehr hörten.
"Horst, das gibt Megger, der holt die Chakos".....sagte Frank
"Pffft, ...soll er doch,...bin selbst einer"!
Ach, blitzte es mir durch den Kopf, DAS ist der Schwager von Thomas der Polizist ist......irgendwie mußte ich grinsen.
Aber nö....er kam nicht zurück.
Der Tag verging in herrlichster Wärme und Sonne, und ebenso der Abend....kein Specki. 
Was war los? War ihm zu heiß bei +30 Grad?...Herzattacke?
Egal, er fehlte uns nicht....
Irgendwann in der Nacht.....lange vorm hellwerden, und längst nach dem Dunkelwerden.......määääääääääääääääh.
Grummel......so langsam schwoll uns allen der Kamm.
der übliche Spruch minutenspäter...
"Fischereiaufsicht, die Papiere...."...diesmal ohne "Bitte".
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie das ausschaut, wenn man einen gereizten Bullen in eine Scheune einsperrt und ihn dann eine Biene sticht.
Jupp...dann könnt ihr euch auch Horst vorstellen, als er die Stimme vernahm...
Ich weiß nicht ob die Reißverschlüsse geschlossen waren, oder jetzt noch heile sind....jedenfalls in einem Affenzahn hatte Horst die 20 Meter überbrückt, schaute Specki ins taschenlampenerhellte Gesicht und sagte dann mit ruhiger Stimme...
"Pass mal auf du Blödmannsgehilfe, du willst es echt wissen. Glaubst echt DIE Macht hier am Wasser zu sein,...oder? Okay....kannste haben...."
Schützend und abwehrend hielt Specki beide Hände vors putenrote Gesicht, in der Annahme, dass es wohl gleich Punchingball spielen würde, oder wieder komplett im See zu landen. Aber nö!
"Hier....meine Papiere", grinste Horst.
Perplex nahm Specki sie,....blättere ohne erkennbar ernstes Interesse des Kontrollierens, gab sie zurück, und stieg auf den "MÄH", ohne auch nur einen einzigen von uns weiter zu kontrollieren. Wir legten uns alle wieder hin, und wurden nicht wieder gestört; jedenfalls nicht von määääääääääh sondern nur vom hin und wieder Piepen eines Bissanzeigers.
Der nächste Tag begann mit einem herrlichem Frühstück unter freiem Himmel. Wir quatschten und quatschten über die vergangenen Stunden etc, und Horst fragte und aus wo den Specki wohnen würde, wo und was er arbeitete etc.... 
Klar er war im Orte bekannt und jeder wusste auch wo er wohnte und was er arbeitete...nun wusste es auch Horst.
Aber egal....irgendwann räumten wir die Angelstellen fuhren nach Hause. 
Und nun das was Horst uns eine Woche später erzählte.
"Joa, da hab ich dann mit 2-3 Kollegen gesprochen, und wir haben uns dann einen Spass gemacht. Etwa 100 Meter vor Speckis Haus hab ich Montag morgen um kurz vor sieben (Specki brauchte 10 Min bis zur Firma) mich hingestellt und dann kam er...määääääähhhh.
Kelle raus......
"Allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, Papiere her."
Die Augen von dem hättet ihr sehnen müssen, als der mich erkannte!
Dann haben wir erstmals in aller Ruhe seine Papiere gecheckt...
schön....in der gebotenen Ruhe....!
dann seinen Roller, und das dauert...oh....dass dauert.
mittlerweile waren locker 20 Minuten um und Specki tobte auf dem Bürgersteig und schrie rum dass er längst hätte stempeln müssen, Polizeiwillkür,... Volkspolizeimethoden.....etc.
So um 10 nach sieben ließen wir ihn fahren....
Er beruhigte sich ...Helm auf und ab....
100 meter weiter....
die Kelle....meine Kollegen....
"Guten Morgen...Allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle, die Papiere bitte."
"Was soll das denn?...Ich bin gerade kontrolliert worden, das ist nicht mal ne Minute her...ich muss zur Arbeit....ihr spinnt wohl...." 
*tob, randalier, cholerischen Anfall*
Leiiiider dauerte das noch etwas länger, weil der eine Kollege mit dem Roller ein Stück fahren musste um die Geschwindigkeit zu testen, und dabei ging der aus, und nicht wieder an...(Benzinhahn zugedreht) und 200meter schieben dauert eben was mit Pause.
naja ...mittlerweile gut viertel vor Acht,...und Specki durfte fahren.....
määäääähhhhh......die Kelle.
diesmal ich wieder.....
"Guten Morgen, allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle"..... ich grinste so breit ich konnte, während mein Gegenüber unter dem Helm feuerlöscherrot anlief.
Er schrie...."was soll das?....willst du mich verarschen?...Das hat ein Nachspiel."
Dann ich süffisant: "Was willste denn machen?....Ich bin hier der, der das sagen hat, und wenn ich 10 x komme, hast du mir deine Papiere zu zeigen und dein Roller, ist das klar".....? Und ich komme heute noch 20x und morgen....und nächste Woche. Wenn ich will konfisziere ich deinen Roller um die Lautstärke zu überprüfen beim TÜV. Kannst schon mal in der Firma anrufen dass du erst gegen Mittag kommen kannst...
Und wenn du kapiert hast, das du genauso ein kleines angelndes Licht bist wie wir alle...und kapierst was unnütze Schikane keinem hilft, sondern nur für Unmut sorgt, dann höre ich ja vielleicht auf.

Specki hat es nach 2 weiteren Kontrollen kapiert und wir wurden nie wieder kontrolliert von ihm...nie wieder....
Und er soll auch zu anderen Anglern ein besseres Auftreten haben.
Ich erzähle die Geschichte immer wieder gerne.....
Hoffe ihr konntet ein wenig schmunzeln...
(und ja, wir wissen alle das Horst nicht gesetzesmäßig und regulär gehandelt hat.....aber was solls....keiner ist zu Schaden gekommen, und hätte es einen Einsatz gegeben, hätte er auch sofort abgebrochen)


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Ich danke dir vielmals für diese Story!!
 Tränen in den Augen.
 Ich sag es immer wieder, auf solche Kollegen kann man echt verzichten!


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Wer seinen "feind" dauerhaft schlagen will,benutze dessen eigen Waffen.....

Ist sehr sehr viel dran


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ja genau,
> nun stell Dir vor, den hätten sie zum Fischereiaufseher ernannt;+|bigeyes[/QUOTE
> So einer hat sich bei uns die Marke vom Verband besorgt-Erfolg für unseren Verein: die Gastkartenverkäufe sind explodiert,denn ans Verbandsgewässer will keiner mehr.


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@ZanderDOOM 

Super Beitrag, ich hab Tränen gelacht.

Sagt ja keiner was gegen Kontrollen, die sind auch wichtig, aber man kann es auch übertreiben. Mehrmals täglich sehe ich auch als Schikane an.


----------



## postmaster (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

@ZanderDOOM 

Geile Geschichte, daumen hoch :m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## oldhesse (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Hallo,

musste gut grinsen bei der Geschichte.

Will aber gleich dazu schreiben, dass die Moral der Geschichte schon gerecht ist, dies jedoch in keinem Fall den Amtsmissbrauch auf beiden Seiten rechtfertigt. Blablablubb und dennoch kann man lachen drüber


----------



## ZanderDOOM (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie oft darf man kontrolliert werden?*

Danke für eure netten Kommis hier und als PN...
Petri


----------

